# Risotto: Post your favorite ways to cook it!



## crono760 (Apr 28, 2008)

I've just recently realized how versatile risotto can be.  I know there are traditional ways of preparing it and, coming from an Italian background, I've tried them all.  But I've been experimenting with some interesting combinations, and wonder what everyone else has done.  Here's my current favorite:

Vegan Risotto

Use vegetable stock that you make yourself 

Start by frying the rice in olive oil for a few minutes as normal.  I don't use onions or garlic in this recipe.

Start adding the stock.  When you think it's about 1/2 cooked, throw in chipotle peppers (to taste.  I tend to use 1 big pepper per cup of uncooked rice), and when you judge it to be about 3/4 cooked, toss in some white truffle oil, also to taste. (and be careful: the truffle oil can easily overpower things, so go light).  If the stock wasn't salty, add salt and pepper towards the end.

Once it's just about cooked (say you have another 5 minutes to go), toss in some roughly chopped portobello mushrooms and complete the cooking process.

It's so good


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm pretty basic.  Hot chicken broth and some parmesan at the end. Maybe add some sauteed mushrooms.  I need to see what the rest of you folks do.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 28, 2008)

My favorite risotto recipe includes sauteeing onions and garlic at the beginning, adding 1/2 cup dry white wine and simmering till absorbed, then the broth, then 1-2 cups steamed veggies (could be asparagus, peas, green beans, bell peppers, etc.), then Parmesan, then top with seared scallops or sauteed shrimp.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 28, 2008)

Milanese (wine broth saffron cheese)  shrimp and scallop, mushroom, spinach and cheese, and a brown rice one (yes you can find brown arborio rice) with beef broth and mushrooms.


----------



## Dina (Apr 28, 2008)

Sauteed diced onions, red bell peppers, fresh mushrooms in butter then fry the risotto a bit with some minced garlic, salt and pepper, add chicken broth and freshly grated parmesan cheese at the end. Sometimes I add a touch of heavy cream to make it creamier.


----------



## Bilby (Apr 29, 2008)

My favourite until yesterday was pea and parmesan risotto but yesterday I saw on tv (on an advert believe it or not), a variation that included prawns.  The chef used the shells from the prawns to make the stock but otherwise it was standard, onion, garlic, rice, white wine, peas and parmesan.  Prawn flesh went in raw.  It looked yummy and knowing how the pea and parmesan tasted, I can only imagine that the prawn version would taste even better!


----------



## jennyema (Apr 29, 2008)

Farro instead of rice with leeks and porcinis and pecorino cheese.


----------



## GB (Apr 29, 2008)

I love mine with artichoke hearts.

I make mine in my rice cooker now. It does not require any stirring or continuously adding liquid. It is simple and produces some of the creamiest most delicious risotto I have ever had.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 29, 2008)

One of my favorite ways uses red wine and radicchio (the radicchio has been blanched a bit first).  It's great with leg of lamb.

I guess just having a more pronounced lemon flavor is a favorite - topped with grilled scallops and asparagus.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 29, 2008)

GB said:


> I love mine with artichoke hearts.
> 
> I make mine in my rice cooker now. It does not require any stirring or continuously adding liquid. It is simple and produces some of the creamiest most delicious risotto I have ever had.


 
Wouldn't that just be rice then?  I believe it's the technique that make risotto what it is.


----------



## VeraBlue (Apr 29, 2008)

My favourite is with butternut squash or pumpkin.  White wine and stock are the liquids in the beginning, with more stock added throughout.  20 minutes to go I add roasted, pureed squash, 5 minutes to go I add roasted, diced squash along with the parmesan cheese.


----------



## redkitty (Apr 29, 2008)

I love cooking risotto, I find it quite therapeutic!

I always make my own veggie stock and use freshly grated Parmigiano Reggiano.  Sometimes I will add a little dry white wine.  Butternut squash, fresh sage & pine nuts is a favorite.  Oh and sun dried tomatoes & artichoke hearts...yummy!


----------



## GB (Apr 29, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Wouldn't that just be rice then?  I believe it's the technique that make risotto what it is.


You would think so, but no. The first time I made this I didn't think it would work, but it did. 

I have made it the traditional way. I have had it in many high class Italian restaurants. I have had it in not so high class restaurants. I can honestly say that made in my rice cooker has been some of the best I have ever had.


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 29, 2008)

GB said:


> You would think so, but no. The first time I made this I didn't think it would work, but it did.
> 
> I have made it the traditional way. I have had it in many high class Italian restaurants. I have had it in not so high class restaurants. I can honestly say that made in my rice cooker has been some of the best I have ever had.



Sounds quite good and easy, would you share your recipe ?


----------



## GB (Apr 29, 2008)

I will try to remember to post it when I get home. If I forget, please feel free to remind me.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 29, 2008)

GB said:


> You would think so, but no. The first time I made this I didn't think it would work, but it did.
> 
> I have made it the traditional way. I have had it in many high class Italian restaurants. I have had it in not so high class restaurants. I can honestly say that made in my rice cooker has been some of the best I have ever had.


 
I mean, to make risotto is a process, otherwise it would be some sort of rice dish.   Do you saute the rice before adding the broth/liquid?


----------



## GB (Apr 29, 2008)

Yes I saute the rice first (in the rice cooker bowl). First the onions are cooked in the butter/oil mixture in the rice cooker bowl and then the rice is added. Once the rice has been cooked to the point where the grains are translucent expect for the very center then you add your liquid and close the lid. When you open the lid to serve you add some butter and cheese then serve.

I see what you are saying about the name and process, but if you were given my recipe and one that was made the traditional way, I would be willing to bet that you would not be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 29, 2008)

I see.  It sounded like you cooked up some aborio and called it risotto.  Yeah, the 'creamyness' I believe comes from the saute.  I can get plain 'ol cheapo white rice pretty silky smooth.


----------



## GB (Apr 29, 2008)

I had always heard that much of the creaminess came from the constant stirring. I now do not believe that when I hear it.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 17, 2008)

My favorite way is to have someone else make it... 
I'm usually too busy or distracted to take care of it!!!


----------



## college_cook (Jul 19, 2008)

I usually keep my risotto pretty simple, because it's a great dish to show off flavors, IMO.  Last time I started with brunoise of onion, garlic, and carrot, sweat the vegetables.  I had mushrooms sauteeing in another pan, and the rice toasting in another.  From there it was pretty standard; add rice, add chicken stock, eventually added some chopped chicken, asparagus, and lots of sage too.  Garnished with those shrooms and a little bit of cheese (forgot what kind, sorry).

This was heaven for me, because I love the flavor of chicken and sage, and of course those flavors permeated throughout the dish.

I made a cowboy risotto once, southwest flavors using dried chilis, beef and beef stock, and spices and vegetables like you might find in chili, but no beans.  It turned out well from a technique standpoint, but I dunno, something about the aggressive flavors and the smooth texture just didn't work for me.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jul 19, 2008)

GB, I believe you with your rice cooker method. I loved risotto but rarely made it because I did not have the time to sit and stir  - I came across a recipe I make in the microwave and it is delish! My guests taste no difference! Basic, onions, butter, arborio rice and chicken broth then wine and cheese - I add veggies sometimes.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 20, 2008)

for some reason, I had this bookmarked from way back.
still hoping for a chef's recipe on one I had in Omaha NB.  I think it's time for another reminder to the manager of that hotel who's looking into it for me.


----------

